# First thought of the day?



## Hooked (26/5/19)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (26/5/19)

Mine was, 'There's a berg wind blowing. Aghhhhhh! Hate berg winds!'

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (26/5/19)

WTF?

(Had a weird dream......as usual)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/5/19)

My first thought was to get my suitcase from the garage and start packing for Stuttgart!

I have half packed my vape gear so far but haven't gotten my suitcase out the garage yet...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bulldog (26/5/19)

I am going to Yzer for a walk with that warm berg wind blowing

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/5/19)

"Wish it was weekend already"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Tayden Pillay (27/5/19)

Damn i gotta go to work

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## lesvaches (27/5/19)

"if you don't come back with coffee, don't bother coming back at all"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver (27/5/19)

Oh boy, big week ahead. Exciting but a lot of work. Let’s get out of bed and get cracking

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Hooked (27/5/19)

Bulldog said:


> I am going to Yzer for a walk with that warm berg wind blowing
> View attachment 167430
> 
> 
> View attachment 167432



Whew that's some walk @Bulldog!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (27/5/19)

Better get dressed - deliveries will be arriving soon

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (27/5/19)

Hooked said:


> Whew that's some walk @Bulldog!


 I drove to to the harbour at Yzer @Hooked and walked from there. Plenty boats out on Sunday, Snoek in abundance.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (27/5/19)

Bulldog said:


> I drove to to the harbour at Yzer @Hooked and walked from there. Plenty boats out on Sunday, Snoek in abundance.


 
Ohhhhh and here I am, thinking that you walked all the way from Grotto!! Yes, I believe there were a lot of boats. No wonder Spar had snoek today in their take-away section ! 

Do you know about that accident a week or so ago, where a bakkie overturned on the R21 and there was snoek all over the road?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (27/5/19)

Hooked said:


> Ohhhhh and here I am, thinking that you walked all the way from Grotto!! Yes, I believe there were a lot of boats. No wonder Spar had snoek today in their take-away section !
> 
> Do you know about that accident a week or so ago, where a bakkie overturned on the R21 and there was snoek all over the road?


Yes, actually passed it on my way home.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## supermoto (28/5/19)

At the moment my first thought every day is to call my long suffering wife to see how she is, 
I've been in the UK for two months now and will be here for at least another few weeks helping my mother sort out her house.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/5/19)

One more sleep!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (28/5/19)

F***!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (28/5/19)

MUST renew my car licence today. Had a reminder on my phone since the beginning of the month.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/5/19)

First thought : "Another long day ahead"

Second thought : "What I am going to reward myself tonight with after this long day?"

Answer to second thought:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/whats-in-your-hand-right-now.t19/page-978#post-782883

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (30/5/19)

*Must not stub toes or bang ankle today.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

